# Does Anyone Drive a Sleigh?



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

We have been getting lots of snow here in Michigan and it makes me wish that I had a sleigh. I am not sure my horse would like working in the cold snow but it sure does sound fun to me! Do any of you drive your horse in a sleigh? Is it as much fun as it looks? I just found a show bill for a whole series of winter sleigh driving shows. I guess I didn't know it was that popular. Post any pics that you have too!


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

Yes, I can drive a sleigh.
I don't have any pictures right now, but I'll probably get some soon. Not enough snow on the ground right now over here.
Our belgian mare loves it! She'll get really excited, and will prance instead of trot. haha


----------



## drop_your_reins (Nov 4, 2007)

I've driven a sleigh!! But its been awhile.  I do have a picture somewhere...


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

We used to when my Dad was still training mule and horse teams. We had a big heavy flat bed sleigh that we would use for hauling hay to the cows. Sometimes (if the team was very broke), we would attach an old car hood and ride on it. Dangerous, I know, but fun too.


----------



## SunshineAcres (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes! We have a sleigh and my Belgian, Sunshine has been pulling it this winter!


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Very cool! Your Belgian is very pretty, too! Is that really your first post since Jan? You must show Sunshine more often. :wink:


----------



## SunshineAcres (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, really my first post since January! I am on a couple other forums that are very active. I forgot about this one until recently. If it stays active, I'll stick around.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow those pictures are great! I could have used your horse to get to work today. I couldn't make it in my car. I live in Gratiot county but work in Lansing. I drove about 1/4 of the way this morning and turned around and went home. This snow storm is terrible!


----------



## SunshineAcres (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, it certainly is! I have all the horses in the barn right now. It finally let up so I'm going to let them out. They don't really like staying in but this morning was an actual blizzard! Crazy!


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

How much snow has to be on the ground for you to use the sleigh? I'd love to have one, but we rarely get snow and when we do, it's only a few inches. I told my hubby I wish I could use one in the mud - we have PLENTY of that in the winter here, lol.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

I have been told 6 inches of hard packed snow are needed to use a large sleigh. I would think a smaller and light sleigh wouldn't need quite so much.


----------



## saddleEMupCOWGURL (Jan 5, 2009)

I also live in Michigan and there is tons of snow here!!! My horse won't lead a sleigh but where i board her at, the guy has a sleigh and wants me to start working his horse (morgan/mustang) on driving. So, that should be fun. I'll get some pics once i start working him... it's so cold right now, i can barely stand being outside!!


----------

